# video in motion



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion/1897-dvd-motion.html


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

Seems like either it is not possible or not easy. IT was very easy to do it on BMW.


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

Does anybody know what this system is called? Is is still MyLink?


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Those look like both Mylink Gen 1 and Mylink Gen 2.

The screen in the first picture has icons that look very similar to the ones on the 2017 Verano 84xxxxxx Gen 1 series radio I reprogrammed to 2016 Cruze programming. Not exact, but similar. But the 2nd photo has Gen 2 icons.


----------

